# Willard -North end



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Fished for about 2 hours today and got a 12" crappie and a solid 18" walleye under a bobber. No other bites and i only saw 1 other walleye caught. It should get poppin' pretty soon unless we get another storm. There were about 12 boats out of the n. marina but did not get a chance to talk to any of them. I also fished a community pond and slayed the rainbows on spoons.


----------



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

was you on the north west side I fished the north marina yesturday managed one 14 crapii


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

marina


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice!! I will try it there soon. I gotta catch an eye out of there this year or I will be ashamed of myself.  You give me hope  :mrgreen:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the Willard intel. Hopefully we'll be fish'n there very soon...and really hope the weather pattern starts to settle down. :wink: :wink:


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

heading out there tomorrow with my brother... litlte FYI Lunkerhunter, sinergy sent your flies with mine, ill call you when i get them


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Good to hear things are picking up at willard. Is there a magic water temp for eyes, and if so what would it be? I know nothing about crappie either, so any info there would be very helpful. Would like to get down there soon and try to catch a fish.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

wyoguy said:


> Good to hear things are picking up at willard. Is there a magic water temp for eyes, and if so what would it be? I know nothing about crappie either, so any info there would be very helpful. Would like to get down there soon and try to catch a fish.


It think it is around 45* for the eyes to get going and around 50* for the crappies. The real good fishing hits at 60*. That's all i know(or think i know). 8)


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I caught 6 of 7 crappie caught in the n. marina today. The bite was very tough but i guess i had some mojo today. All fish were 11" to 13". Lost 4 and missed 6 hits.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I may have to give that a whirl in the near future. that sounds like fun. I have caught oodles and oodles of bluegils but I cant remember ever catching a crappie. let alone a walleye!  


Gee


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

.


lunkerhunter2 said:


> It think it is around 45* for the eyes to get going and around 50* for the crappies. The real good fishing hits at 60*. That's all i know(or think i know).


Thanks for the info Lunker. When you know as little as i do, any help is greatly appreated.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Went back out in the boat today and caught 9 in the marina. Very few other fish caught that we saw. Once again it seemed like we had the right mojo. Remo caught 3 in less than 4 minutes!
We also trolled for eyes/pers for about 1 1/2 hours. Had 1 slap and tickle and nothing else. Didn't mark and shad but did mark several larger fish. Water temp was anywhere from 44* to 48.5*. Shouldn't be long and the bite will pick up. Tons of other boats and people out and about enjoying the nice weather. Some boats were clogging the mouth of the marina trying to fish. I heard some choice words out there. No more fishing for a few days. The W is supposed to blow to 24 mph tomorrow. :evil:


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Shhhhh, Mr. walleyes first wave is almost finished with the spawn. First hand knowledge is that 13 were all spawned out, 19-1/2 to 26 inches. It's been a busy weekend and the boat traffic was rediculous. Where are the speed cops in the marina's? Crappie fisherman are also making a showing. Water temps have been all over the place this year, the west side is still in the low 40's, low 50's in the south marina and high 40's in the north marina. Wipers should show up soon, a few have already been taken. Walleye should be moving deeper as the temps come up so bouncers and cranks will be the ticket. GL, skeet.


----------



## CURLYSLURES (May 21, 2008)

What kind of spoons??? :lol:


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

CURLYSLURES said:


> What kind of spoons??? :lol:


The good kind, made by some good ol' local folk! :wink: :O||:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

CURLYSLURES said:


> What kind of spoons??? :lol:


Huh?


----------



## CURLYSLURES (May 21, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I also fished a community pond and slayed the rainbows on spoons.


What kind of spoons?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

CURLYSLURES said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > I also fished a community pond and slayed the rainbows on spoons.
> ...


Gold/black dot Curleys in 1/4 oz of course. I know somebody who makes them.  
P.S. I need to reload. I donated 4 to "structure" the last time out and have given a bunch away. Call me tonight.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

There was a young man that was fishing next to me.
He caught a large brood rainbow with a Curley's stuck in it's mouth.
I think that it belonged to my son, who had 2 break-offs the day before.
The young man gave it to me and said to give it back to my son.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Grandpa D said:


> There was a young man that was fishing next to me.
> He caught a large brood rainbow with a Curley's stuck in it's mouth.
> I think that it belonged to my son, who had 2 break-offs the day before.
> The young man gave it to me and said to give it back to my son.There was a young man that was fishing next to me.
> ...


That was a very decent young man. I'll have to try that story myself, cheaper that buying tackle, lol.


----------



## CURLYSLURES (May 21, 2008)

LOL!! That is hilarious one of my freinds on friday broke three Curlys off in broods mouths due to weak 4 lbs line. Oh well free give aways I guess..


----------



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

You guys see any carp? Im wondering if they have come up yet and its not worth the drive from logan to check...


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Spbeyond said:


> You guys see any carp? Im wondering if they have come up yet and its not worth the drive from logan to check...


yes, i have seen them splashing the last 3 trips out. Not in great numbers but there are a few.


----------

